# Top Gear



## Not A Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

Considering I've yet to see a thread on this most glorious specimen of television, I've assumed you're all ignorant of it.

Which is a shame, because it really is quite terrible that you've missed out on it all this time.

Don't stress too much about it, though, because I've had more than enough time to bring you a fair amount of youtube material to start off with.


The Ariel Atom:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=WaWoo82zNUA

The Bowler Wildcat:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=dLvlfAyduvA

The Audi R8 and a rather unwelcomed Porsche carrera:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=PjUHUdn4I1c

The Porsche Cayman:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=UDNhtdWZU6M

The American Holiday Roadtrip epic:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=eFQJS0hEFw0
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=VWcRh5ec3lA&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=sjdR4lVqixE&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=pGu54yTJDfY&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=RwAQ4mDFneU&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=B9OGWfitl7Q&feature=related

The African Holiday Roadtrip epic:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=sNoy2rq9uV4
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=CoD0marLaEo&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=TqKXm3IPenw&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=hO14gdtR2ns&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=LdjMXa7Gezo&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=JY_0g0dtpmE&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=WoGhylsZRK8&feature=related

The most horribly built british cars ever challange:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=N4caKlzMD6w
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=uzy8sd1t0Qw&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=2WdIMux3sP4&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=PIO-ly0dc70&feature=related
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=ExAHMurt32o&feature=related

Jeremy Clarkson tries to fill a lincoln towncar with water:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=QBfPQJGxaHA&feature=related

And, last but least, the Peel P.50:
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=1K1qV0zQ83A


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

I like Top Gear. Don't get to see too much of it, though, seeing as I live in America and everything.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow i love top gear what a show


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 11, 2008)

I fucking love Top Gear.

<3 Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I like Top Gear. Don't get to see too much of it, though, seeing as I live in America and everything.



I know. >:

BBC America needs to give it more airtime.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> <3 Jeremy Clarkson



Richard Hammond does everything better than him. D:


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Richard Hammond does everything better than him. D:


He even crashed a rocket car at 300 MPH better than Clarkson! Oh, wait... Clarkson DIDN'T crash a 300 MPH rocket car. My bad.

Hamster can't even hold a candle to Captain Slow.


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> He even crashed a rocket car at 300 MPH better than Clarkson! Oh, wait... Clarkson DIDN'T crash a 300 MPH rocket car. My bad.
> 
> Hamster can't even hold a candle to Captain Slow.



Captain slow almost got shot on the border of zimbabwe.

Captain slow's dingy triumph could only go into walls and sink.

Captain slow frustrated some black guy to no end with his Alfaab limo and poor sense of direction.

Captain slow ruined the automobile forever in a race between a bike, public transport and a friggin boat.

Captain slow managed to not go slow once in his life and only because he was in a veyron.

Should I continue?

I think not. 

D:


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 11, 2008)

Look guys James May > everyone else in the known universe


----------



## Foxie299 (Jul 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Captain slow almost got shot on the border of zimbabwe.
> 
> Captain slow's dingy triumph could only go into walls and sink.
> 
> ...



Captain Slow couldn't beat a Veyron when he was flying an airplane. 

Mind you, Hampster couldn't beat an airplane when he was driving a Veyron.

And Clarkson power-slid a Bently.  That's pretty pimp.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> I know. >:
> 
> BBC America needs to give it more airtime.



I don't even GET BBC America.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 11, 2008)

NAFFY said:


> Captain slow almost got shot on the border of zimbabwe.
> 
> Captain slow's dingy triumph could only go into walls and sink.
> 
> ...


Hammond almost drowned.

Hammond embarrassed his 'star' to no end when she had to get out of a limo by stepping onto pool steps.

Hammond was all wet and smelly afterward.

Hammond lost to an airplane in a race in a Veyron.

Captian slow is the only person in history to have taken a Veyron to it's top speed in front of rolling cameras.


----------



## Blue_Bunny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love that show. Watch it whenever I can, even in America XD The Atom is sweetness!!


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 11, 2008)

Lotus Exigie vs. Apache helicopter gunship
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJV_fX53qCU&feature=related

And let's not forget... THE STIG!


----------



## zaal (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeremy Clarkson vs. Infantry: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZikzEzq_l6M


----------



## Fernin (Jul 14, 2008)

The show amuses me, but I hate their biased.


----------



## Mayfurr (Jul 14, 2008)

Fernin said:


> The show amuses me, but I hate their biased.



But it's the _way_ they're biased... 



> Richard: [On the Corvette] The clutch is making my left leg hurt, and the gear change has been taken straight out of a Victorian signal box.
> 
> This, then, is America's Porsche 911. But here in Europe, we already have a Porsche 911. It's called the Porsche 911.
> 
> So, can this one follow in the tradition of its government and get up other countries' noses?


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 16, 2008)

Top Gear is my second fave Brit show, right behind Monty Python.
The Ariel Atom is an insane beast! I really want one, but it's too expensive.


----------

